
CALLING ALL: free thinkers, sorcerers, magicians, occultists, gurus, Yogis, myst - societyforming
CALLING ALL: free thinkers, sorcerers, magicians, occultists, gurus, Yogis, mystics, priests, sages, saints, seers, Satanists, Shamans, masons, thelemites, alchemists, astrologists, witches, wizards, pagans, warlocks, Jedis, progressives, truth seekers, activists, trend setters, weirdos, geeks, mis-fits, chaotis, discordians, hackers, writers, musicians, artists and philosophers. The formation of a new organisation is well underway and we are currently in search of a handful of individuals who’d like to help shape and mold the group as it develops.
Who are we?
We are critical thinkers… We are conscious. We have awoken within the dream… We waltz through life care-free… Synchronicities follow us… We consciously manifest our future… We stand for freedom and truth… We liberate… We teach… We create… We unite...
Our current focus is to grow the organisation and pass on “the knowledge” to new members. We need help writing additional content and developing existing material. At present, we are mostly all high achieving ex-members of various occult groups. We decided to come together with the goal of creating something new and truly magical, an amalgam or pot pourri of the preeminent.
Submit a short piece on your background and we will get in touch with you.
Thank you.
N.B – To get in touch email us: societyforming@protonmail.com. We may venture back here.. possibly.
======
drdeca
"progressives", that's sure a thing you put in that list, along with "jedis".

Not really sure what you expect to accomplish with this, other than some sort
of "society forming".

Have you read up on mechanism design?

If you are trying to design a social system, learn a mechanism design.

It involves a bit of math.

